# 2005 Botromagno Primitivo - Wine Review



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

* 2005 Botromagno Primitivo *

Need a wine to go with your Thanksgiving turkey, pizza, game dishes, or BBQ? This little wine from Puglia, Italy is what I imagine wine back in the day tasting like. This is straight from the Old World style of wine making. New world wine fans, I imagine, will not like this wine much, so if you are a big Cali and Aussie wine drinker this may not be for you. Primitivo is the old world grape most closely related to zinfandel. California zinfandel could take a few pointers from this wine.


*2005 Botromagno Primitivo, Primitivo, Puglia*
*Color: *Garnet with a touch of purple.
*Nose: *Cherry, plum, and black pepper dominate the nose.
*Taste:* Spicy dark fruit, with a lengthy finish of earth-like tones of leather and wild mushroom. A tinge of wood action on the tail end. 
*Acidity:* >Medium.
*Density:* Medium bodied.
*Finish:* Medium 20-25 seconds
*Alcohol:* 13%
*Notes:* Good little wine. It was exactly what I expect from a lower priced, quality, italian wine. Not big on the fruit, but balanced with spiciness, and earthiness. Not big on complexity. and the fruit isn't that expressive, but overall a good everyday drinker. Super with food and heavy dishes. Old world fans will love this one.
*Rating: 88 (AG-90) $13.99 *


----------

